# Chiquita



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I Had A Female Cinnamon Pearl Pied And The Male Was A Clear Pied Split Pearl, Why Did Chiquita Throw All Males Out Of 3 Breedings? It Baffles Me That I Never Had Any Females Out Of Her! All I Can Think Of Is That Its Genetic? Thanks


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

A little more info please...what color were the babies?
And can you post some pix's of the parents?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

All The Babies Were Pearl Pieds I Will Post Pics Of The Parents In 5 mins just hold up


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

How do you know they were all males? With this pairing, if he was not split to cinnamon the pearl pieds would be either sex.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Popeye Is The Yellow Pied And Chiquita Is The Cinnamon Pearl Pied









Them Again









heres their last clutch of chicks


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Because I usally kept them till they were 6 months and they start to sing


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't know his splits as someone gave me him so he could of been split to anything!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh they are great pics and they are so gorgeous


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks I End Up Selling The Pair Cause I Didn't Have Room For Them At The Time As I Lived At A Apartment!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...he is a heavy pied split to pearl, and she is a light cinnamon pearl pied.

The 2 that have patterns like their mother may be females. The others are obvuious males, because males tend to be heavier pieds than hens.

Some pied males may not sing when young...BUT at 6 months old they should be starting to molt out their pearling. If any of them are not molting out pearling then they are females.

If they have always gave you pearl pieds, then he may not be split to anything else, as far as the sex-linked colored genes. Either parent could be split to recessive genes such as WF, but if both don't carry the gene then it is not going to show up.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Clear pieds would be more yellow and no dark feathers.

Here is a young pearl pied molting. If any of your lighter pieds are still marked the same as when they were young then they are females. Whistling is not a 100% guarentee of sex, because some hens do mimic males and whistle.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Will cookie look that that... cookie is 5 and half month now


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks Yea I Have 1 male from this pair and he lost most of his pearl markings


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I know they loose there pearls but do they loose all of them or do they keep a few.
They look lovely


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

lperry82 said:


> Will cookie look that that... cookie is 5 and half month now


--------------------------------------------

If Cookie is a pearl pied, and a male he will molt out his pearling. The one in the 3rd pix still has some pearling. When the molt is complete all areas where the pearling was at will be dark grey/black.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Heres Vulture He Kept Some Of His Pearls But Some Loose All But Some Have Faint Markings. But If Is Grays Then They Usally Loose Them All I Think


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok... bless guess i will have to keep them  i thought they could have kept a few as they look lovely


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

crazy4tiels88 said:


> Thanks Yea I Have 1 male from this pair and he lost most of his pearl markings


-------------------------------------------

The heavier pearl pieds will be slower to lose all the pearling, and at 2-3 years of age may still have a few complete pearled feathers left amoung the dark feathers. Hens will never change in markings from molt to molt.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Some males can take years to molt out all the pearling.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

What colour will his wings be as 

















Sorry for bashing your thread :blush:


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*What colour will his wings be *_
_*--------------------------------------------*_

OK...if he never molts out this pattern then he is a female.

Of he does lose his pearls he will look similar to the pieds in the pixs...meaning where the pearling was will turn to a solid grey/black color.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha cookie in disguise as a female lol be funny if he was


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

lperry82 said:


> Ha ha cookie in disguise as a female lol be funny if he was


---------------------------------------------

LOL...it is a wait and see with pearl pieds. By 6-9 months you will know for sure by if the markings have changed or stayed the same


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I honestly think he is male for the way he goes on and the breeder did say he was male,
no complaints about cookie at all  I have got videos of him http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG4R0EjyPnE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiVIaq9g2FI


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yep...he is a male  What a loud boy...you should nick name him Motor Mouth he looks like his quite the entertainer.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is very loud and i sit right next to him lol he is like that for hours non stop


----------

